# Killer of train passengers gets 11 life sentences



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 21, 2008)

> LOS ANGELES — A man convicted of causing a deadly commuter rail crash that he blamed on an attempt to commit suicide was sentenced Wednesday to 11 consecutive life terms by a judge who denounced him as a remorseless killer.


http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-natio...0/Train.Derail/


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats too good for scum like that.


----------

